# Tobacco of the Month(February)



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it would be cool if we had a tobacco of the month. This is where everyone buys the same tin or pouch of a certain tobacco and we give our reviews on them. So I will pick for the month of February, I know it is a little late but hopefully for next month we will plan it a little better. I am going to make a poll for three different blends and then we will vote on them and pick the one with the highest vote. The three blends that I am going to chose for this month are McClelland Bombay Extra, GL Pease Fillmore, and Frenchy's Sunza Bithces(found here http://store.pipesandcigars.com/ruouhobl.html). I will let this go until Tuesday night and hopefully everybody can make an order for it in the next week or two, so that we will all be able to review it for this month. And the cool thing about this is your review will probably change a little with each time you smoke it, maybe pick up on something you didn't notice the first time or tried it in a different pipe. That is the great thing about pipe smoking.

edit IHT - yes, Kyle wants to pattern this after another forums version. here is more info on how they do it. great idea, kyle!


someone on another forum said:


> 1) Each month the group will select a tobacco to sample
> 2) The tobaccos we select should be reasonably "international" in their distribution
> 3) The participants will each buy their own tin of the chosen tobacco from their retailer of choice
> 4) Everyone smokes the tobacco over the course of the month
> ...


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I really like this idea. Also a great way to try a bunch of new blends. Way to go!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

woohoo, what i voted for is winning!! go GLP, go!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> woohoo, what i voted for is winning!! go GLP, go!!!


That is what I voted for as well.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry, went in for the McClelland Bombay as I really like McClelland blends - and it looks like I am the only one so far!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im a rook, my vote is dead last. Guess i still have some learning to do(i mean smoking)p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got some sunza bitches coming...please god don't any of you tempt me to buy MORE baccy...LOL...it's really not that funny...lol

How about if we split into 2-3 groups based on some arbitrary thing, and each group reviewed a different blend? Just tossing stuff at the wall.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I already have a tin of Fillmore so I am on board with that one.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

yup, gonna vote fillmore cuz i already have it, and i like it ALOT.
i cant order anything for another 30 days (ive been bad lately, i had a chance to get some aged baccys so i stocked up)
my next order will probably be another large stocking up order.. im trying to get a 5 year supply going on certian blends.

-hyp


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

It is looking like Fillmore is going to be it, will have to order a tin in the next couple days.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

All right, I'll order a tin as well


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

For everybody who wants to participate this month, the pick is GL Pease Fillmore, hopefully everyone can have that ordered so that it will come in next week. Also, for the month of March we will open the poll up a little sooner so there is more time. Thanks for everybody who is going to participate, hopefully this turns out well so we can continue to do this. Also if anybody has any recommendations to put on the poll for March, just let me know.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Also, the cheapest I found it is 8.29 at pipesandcigars and 8.39 at smokingpipes, if anybody can find it cheaper let us know.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> Also, for the month of March we will open the poll up a little sooner so there is more time. Also if anybody has any recommendations to put on the poll for March, just let me know.


i was going to ask if you were going to do it like the other site, where theres a topic dedicated to the first 12 ppl who recommend a tobacco are put in the poll. then the 2 highest vote getters are for the next two months.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bumpinstein for those that have forgotten.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm opening up my tin tonight!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarGal said:


> I'm opening up my tin tonight!


i'm going to pick up my tin on saturday...


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine should be here sometime this week.


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool, already have a few tins of Fillmore. p


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

been smokin fillmore bout every day or everyother day (gotta let my vaper pipe rest once and a while)
Im becoming more and more fond of it after each bowl....
I think it may be knocking haddos off as my 1st choice!
I found the longer i let it dry out, the better it tastes... mine shipped VERY wet.. i set out a bowl yesterday, and forgot about it for atleast 30min, i thought it was too far gone, but it was the best tasting yet!
Starts off spicy, 2/3 into the bowl it ends up sweet, and its got alot of body.. very full tasting....

Full review to come soon.....

-hyp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kyle, are you gonna start the thread in the reviews section?
_"5) Everyone then posts their review in a single thread"_


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> kyle, are you gonna start the thread in the reviews section?
> _"5) Everyone then posts their review in a single thread"_


Yeah, but mine won't be here for awhile, ordered from pipesandcigars and they finally let me know that one of my things are on backorder and should be here sometime this week, so that means my package won't be here until the end of the wee or next. I am pretty sure from here on out no more pipesandcigars for me.

IHT - that's cool, i made a topic for everyone to post in for you. good thing i haven't ordered from them yet. getting ready to order some 'baccy as we speak (after i submit this edit).


----------

